
Ask HN:How know you are overloaded or lazy/underqualified? - ach94er
Well, yeah, everybody is really busy and tons of projects in the pipeline, pet projects connected with teach market and a long list of nice to have strategic changes or things to learn&#x2F;read.<p>I&#x27;m facing a situation that I do not handle my load and I&#x27;m not sure is this that I&#x27;m lazy&#x2F;underqualified or the load is objectively too much for a day? How you measure it?<p>Disclaimer: I&#x27;m not a developer, I&#x27;m a tech recruiter.
======
scanny
You'll get performance conversations if you are not being productive enough, a
business picks up on that sort of stuff quickly, so if you haven't had one
then you are pulling your weight.

If you feel like your are working fairly constantly (no one is a machine,
people have to zone out now and then throughout the day) then you aren't lazy.

It's easy for people to be busy/hyper-productive if their hobbies and work
align, but that's not the case for everyone. You don't have to have side
projects on the go to do your work well, be comfortable enjoying things
outside of work whilst applying yourself to what you were hired to do.

Remember, with wherever or whatever you do, as long as you apply yourself to
your work with honesty and give it your best shot the rest doesn't matter. You
can only get done in a day as much as you are capable of, don't stress about
comparing yourself to others, or fulfilling the impossible.

Of course if you want a promotion then that's where you have to somehow raise
yourself above the rest, so the situation differs.

~~~
ach94er
oh, missed this. This is comforting and helpful, thanks! Especially you can
accomplish only limited amount of work each day part :)

Well, being the lead of a small company I have to figure out on my own, can't
rely on others' opinion on my team. What I was looking for is some kind of
objective way to be comfortable I'm doing my best.

